# Beretta 92 w/ light and Safariland holster question???



## lakersmaniac8 (Dec 30, 2011)

I have an old Beretta 92f no rails and I'm wanting to put a TLR-1 on it. I know that there are options for aftermarket rails such as the tick but my main concern is using this gun, w/ light attached, with a Safariland duty holster. I was wondering if the gun would still fit in the 92 model holsters for the TLR-1 with the tick installed? I have looked on Safariland's web-site and there will fit chart but it really doesn't specify. If anyone has this done to their 92, model numbers and pictures of the holster would be greatly appreciated as well as how the weapon fits. 

Thanks,


----------

